# 2018 Open Range 376FBH for sale



## Asteig (Apr 21, 2021)

Like New! 2018 Open Range 376FBH. We used it maybe 10 times, loved it!, but just don't get out often enough.

I hope this is the right place to post this... If not, please point me in the right direction.

This camper is amazing! Here are some of the highlights:

Exterior:
Self-Leveling (6-point) jacks
Strong-Arm stabilizers
Front and Rear spotlights
Awning
Awning lights
Porch lights
Friction-held door
5 slide-outs
Dual (electric and propane) water heater
Massive water, grey, and black tanks
HUGE storage area underneath (we fit 2 kayaks + more gear)
Front storage area fits a generator (does not come with a generator)

Inside:

Main Living Room & Kitchen:
Full size Frigidaire refrigerator and freezer
Microwave
Oven
Kitchen Island
6 person Leather Couch
Hide-a-way queen-size bed
Fireplace!
TV
15K AC unit
Ceiling fan
LOTS of windows

Front Living Room:
2 leather love seats
Hide-a-way Full-size bed in each couch
TV
Mini-Fridge
Half-bath

Master Bedroom:
Dedicated AC unit (13.5K)
Queen-sized bed (Not RV queen, Full Queen bed!)
Slide-out wardrobe
Lots of walking space

Master Bathroom:
Massive!!
Full-size shower!
Washer and dryer cabinet with hookups (Washer/dryer not included)

The camper is 4 season rated. Great for short or long-term camping. Comfortably sleeps 8.

Located in Bartlett, IL.

Contact me for more info or to see it: Aaron @ 630-352-8819


----------

